# Haunt Projections help



## mrmagoo82 (Sep 14, 2010)

Looking for some scary projections for my haunt that I can download for free. I know of the others like AtmosFEARFX among others which I already have. I was just wondering if there are others out there for download...thanx


----------



## The Mask Doctor (Oct 14, 2014)

Not free, but with the promo code, entered at check-out, only 5 bucks!
Scream Screens- http://www.maskhysteria.com/page5.html
Promo code- pumpkin


----------

